# Which jig to buy



## nick4594 (May 23, 2015)

Hi I am new to woodworking. Never built furniture in my life and i want to attempt to tackle building a table and maybe some chairs for my wife. I watched some instructionals on building furniture and was recommended to use a kreg jig. I am wanting to buy one but I want to buy one that i can use and wont have to return for it being the wrong size. The table i am going to build is going to have 2 inch thick pieces of wood and up as well as 1 1/2 inch peices. If I am understanding this correctly I can get away with buying the HD Kreg Jig and HD Screws and a few clamps and also the Mini Single Hole Jig with regular Kreg Screws. 
I want to start off as simple as possible. Trying not to dump a whole lot of money into a new hobby quite yet as i have way to many as it is.
But if someone could help me out and let me know if buying those two jigs would be worth it to help me build my table.


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes very helpful, I nave both for years and they always make the job eraser and faster. They both make a tight joint. The mini is very good for items under 1/2" like picture frames and like.
Lee


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Been woodworking for many, many years and have never felt the desire to have anything like a Kreg jig or any other jig to use screws. In fact never found the need to use screws.

George


----------



## nick4594 (May 23, 2015)

> Been woodworking for many, many years and have never felt the desire to have anything like a Kreg jig or any other jig to use screws. In fact never found the need to use screws.


would doing something else be simpler? from the way Kreg advertises their jig, it looks so simple.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

In my opinion the Kreg type fastening system has no place in making furniture. It's something more appropriate for kitchen cabinets where it isn't quite up to the standards of furniture construction. Furniture should be done with mortise and tenon or dowels.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Used in the right places such as face frame construction, and attachment to the cabinet carcases, Kreg pocket hole joinery/screws work well for me. Note that I am not in the fine furniture building category. I just build what the heck I want, and to heck with what others say. :yes:
Not sure about a table top.

Many screws used building our cabinets and not a single one showing. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

First off, tables and particularly chairs are not the best projects to learn on, there are pitfalls to both that can become expensive mistakes.
A Kreg jig is not the answer, they have their place but are not a replacement for proper joinery, despite what the ads may tell you. 
Your best bet would be to do some simple projects with traditional joinery and lots of reading to work your way up to the point where you understand the finer points of woodworking, then build your dining suite.
I am not trying to discourage you, just wish save you a lot of expense and wasted energy.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

+1 what Frank said. My first project I bought a Kreg Jig and half way through the project (a bench for my wifes vanity) I swithed to dowels. I since then have used the Kreg sparingly. I have found out that using traditional joinery is better and really does not take much longer if you plan right and practice.

That being said..I am by far a joinery snob LOL. What ever workds for you with your experience and budget. I would alos recommend you start with easier projects as well. But do what your comfort zone and budget allow.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ah crap, someone went and brought up pocket holes again...

Pocket holes do have their uses, but not in a chair or table in my opinion. If youre looking for as cheap as possible and as strong as possible, get a doweling jig:
http://www.rockler.com/rockler-3-8-dowel-drilling-jig-kit

All you need to make one of those work is a drill, and if you dont have a drill, really, what are you doing with your life? You can use one of those to do everything from attaching an apron to table legs to putting together a cabinet face frame, and its one of the stronger joinery methods you can use. You can also go with the more traditional mortise and tenon joint, but that usually requires a little more skill than lining up the dowel jig.

If you do choose to go with a pocket hole jig, i wouldnt sweat over which to get. They all work the same, get whatevers cheapest.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

You can build furniture with pocket holes. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise. There are numerous websites devoted to pocket hole projects. 

Now that said....I wouldn't use pocket holes for furniture, but that doesn't mean it can't be done. 

If you want less than heirloom furniture that isn't built to last 100 years, pocket holes can be a great way to learn.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Checked my furniture and found mostly pocket holes used by manfs.
Lord Linley would use traditional and you would pay for the privilege. Me, I buy furniture to use, not gawp at.
johnep


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I agree with most of the comments about joinery for furniture.. However, more to the point of your question... You DON'T want the Kreg HD. It is sized for construction... 2by and larger lumber and the screws are similarly large. Unless something has changed in the last couple of months, the shortest HD screw available is 2½". Stick with the standard K3/K4 or R2 Kreg jr. Understand, I am not opposed to pockets in the proper application and do own all 3 sizes; micro, standard and HD.


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm not anti-pocket hole but they really aren't good for a table or chair where there is going to be a lot of stress. Mortise and tenon joinery is a lot more sturdy. There have been tests that show PH joinery is about 1/2 the strength of M&T. I would use PH for cabinets and frames; M&T for tables and chairs.


----------

